# Tusanny Frame Prep



## mc_sahib32 (May 15, 2006)

I just bought a 06 Tusanny, do i need to face the headtube and BB? is that done by the factory already? most LBS don't like to work on Ti frame.


----------



## mayukawa (Mar 14, 2006)

Don't know about Litespeed specifically, but most (if not all) Ti frames should be preped at the factory...not many people have the tools to prep Ti...


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

mc_sahib32 said:


> I just bought a 06 Tusanny, do i need to face the headtube and BB? is that done by the factory already? most LBS don't like to work on Ti frame.


I just got my '06 Tuscany frame last week. I am building the bike up this weekend, and should have it ready by Tuesday.

The headtube is ready for the headset, just go ahead and pop it in. I have a headset tool, but it's just like putting the cups in a aluminum or steel frame. The headset went in like a dream. I was going to use a Chris King, but ended up using the Cane Creek that came with the frameset.

The BB is threaded (english), although I had to chase the threads before I installed the BB. It was snug going in, so I decided to chased the threads, and then it went in a little easier, but it was still slow going, and a quite stiff. I think it's Ti thing. 

Enjoy the bike, those rear stays sure are magnificant.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

mc_sahib32 said:


> I just bought a 06 Tusanny, do i need to face the headtube and BB? is that done by the factory already? most LBS don't like to work on Ti frame.


All Litespeed frames come from our facility threaded and faced and are ready to be built up.

Enjoy your new Tuscany.

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

*chasing BB threads - how*



IcemanYQQ said:


> IThe BB is threaded (english), although I had to chase the threads before I installed the BB. It was snug going in, so I decided to chased the threads, and then it went in a little easier, but it was still slow going, and a quite stiff. I think it's Ti thing.


How did you "chase" the BB threads? With a thread cutter? Which one? Thanks!


----------

